# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Ashampoo® Core Tuner 2 Version 2.01 : विस्तार से तो सूत्र पढकर ही जानोगे

## Dark Rider

Core Tuner  यदि आपको तकनीक की अच्छी समझ है  तो आपको समझ आ चूका होगा की यह किस चीज़ से तालुक रखता है , चलो आगे बढते है बताते है Core Tuner के बारे में |


आप सभी जानते है की वर्तमान में जितने भी कंप्यूटर के प्रोसेसर आ रहे है , उनमे कई core होते है , जैसे शुरूआती core था duel core जिसमे दो प्रोसेसर्स की क्षमता थी |

पर अभी तो i7 में तो 7 प्रोसेसर्स है |

अब आप जानना चाहोगे तो इससे क्या ? 

तो मुद्दे की बात है यह है की सामन्यतः हमारी windows इन प्रोसेसर्स का उपयोग पूर्णतः नही कर पाती है |

मतलब हमने इस अडवांस तकीनीक पर अच्छे खासे रोकडे खर्च किये है और फिर भी हमारी windows इन प्रोसेसर्स को ठीक से काम ही नही ले रही है |

इसी बात को ध्यान में रखकर यह सॉफ्टवेर बनाया गया है | जिसका नाम Ashampoo® Core Tuner 2 है |

----------


## Dark Rider

यह सॉफ्टवेर इस तरह से व्यवस्था करता है की आपका सिस्टम प्रोसेसर्स से बेस्ट प्रफोमेन्स  ले सके |

यह ऑटो मेटिक और मनुअल  दोनों तरह से वर्क कर सकता है |

आप इसे यहाँ से डाउनलोड करके आज ही फर्क महसूस कीजिये |

----------


## Dark Rider

http://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/pin/0161/System_Utilities/Ashampoo-Core-Tuner-2




http://www.ashampoo.com/en/usd/dld/0...-Core-Tuner-2/

----------


## RANAJI1982

प्रणाम मनोज भाई ! इस बेहतरीन जानकारी भरे सूत्र के लिये सम्मान स्वीकार करे,,,,,,,,,,,,,धन्यवाद :clap::clap:

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

डार्क जी, 

लिंक नहीं देख पा रहा हूँ.......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ओह मेरी गलती...... लिंक तो अगली पोस्ट मे था..........

----------


## Dark Rider

और हा वो तो फ्री था , इसे फुल करने के लिए k*ey  यहाँ है |

http://www.4shared.com/file/VsbhLSu-...2v201Reg-.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> और हा वो तो फ्री था , इसे फुल करने के लिए k*ey  यहाँ है |
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/VsbhLSu-...2v201Reg-.html


भाई यहा लॉगिन करने बोल रहा है ,,पासवर्ड ????

----------


## Black Pearl

> भाई यहा लॉगिन करने बोल रहा है ,,पासवर्ड ????


4shared.com रजिस्टर कर लीजिये फ्री अकाउंट से/।

----------


## Black Pearl

अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर, मेरे दो दो ही कोरे हैं, इसलिए ज्यादा जरूरत नहीं है, Dark Rider जी से ऊमीद है फिर से रंग जमाएंगे। :)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

डार्क भाई ,,डाउनलोड कर लिया,,,की भी डाल दी ,,अब स्क्रीन शॉट से बताईए  की  केसे इस्तेमाल करना है ।

----------


## groopji

मेरे पास भी core I3 प्रोसेसर है .... थोडा खुल कर समझा दो भाई ..... मतलब स्क्रीन शाट या koi video shoot

----------


## Rajeev

> अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर, मेरे दो दो ही कोरे हैं, इसलिए ज्यादा जरूरत नहीं है, Dark Rider जी से ऊमीद है फिर से रंग जमाएंगे। :)


इस समय का तो हम बेसब्री से इन्तजार कर रहे हैं संदीप जी, काश सब पूर्व की तरह हो जाए |
उसी तरह फोरम में अपने तकनीकी ज्ञान का जलवा बिखेर दे |
मगर अब वो समय वापस कहाँ आएगा, अब तो डार्क दादा सिर्फ बीच में दर्शन देकर एक सूत्र का निर्माण करके गायब ही हो जाते हैं |
मगर मुझे इस बात की खुशी है की आप अब पूर्व की तरह पुनः सक्रिय हो गए हैं और आशा रहेगी की आप इसी प्रकार सक्रिय रहेगे भविष्य में ...
धन्यवाद |

----------


## jai 123

इंटेल प्रतिवर्ष  नयी तकनीक और नयी पीढी के प्रोसेसर लांच करती है
जो सिस्टम के कार्य करने कि क्षमता मे अभुतपुर्व वृध्दी करते है आने वाले समय मे पता नही कैसे प्रोसेसर और पीसी होगे

----------


## Mr. laddi

इस्तेमाल करके देखते हैं क्या फर्क पड़ता है
 धन्यवाद भाई

----------


## Dark Rider

ओके फ़िलहाल इसे इंस्टाल ही कर लेना ,  बाकी काम अपने आप हो जायेगा , कुछ अडवांस करने की जरूरत अभी नही है |

हा अभी इसका लाइव tuner work कर रहा है जो , आपकी किसी भी नई application को लौंच होते वक्त उसे बूस्ट कर देता है \

इसके अलावा जिस भी application को आप ज्यादा पॉवर देना चाहते हो तो उसे इस तरह बूस्ट कर दे |

----------


## Dark Rider

डाइरेक्ट लिंक की फाइल के लिए |

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3466273/soft...v2.01.Reg-.rar

----------


## aryansaini88

मित्र core 2 duo में कितने प्रोसेसर की क्षमता होती है

----------

